# AC or DC??



## pietrocarlo (Jan 7, 2008)

hello everybody,
i'have a very old train (1935),a lionel one.
i don't know if it works with DC or AC...and i don't know either the voltage to use...
can somebody help me?
thanks,
pietrocarlo


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I ran my prewar Lionel on with my MTH Z1000 transformer and had no problems... That is an AC transformer, and from what I just looked up it puts out 14 volts... 

As far as I know, all three rail systems use alternating current, so prewar Lionel is included...

If you are worried about an excess of voltage, from what I understand there is no problem with that because each locomotive only uses what they need...


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*AC orDC*

Most likely AC. If it has a contactor plate, under, about 2" long by about 3/8" wide, this is the item that switches the fields in the motor to go in reverse. DC engines that run on 2 rails do not have this contactor plate. 14 volts seem to be a norm, either AC or DC to run engines.


----------

